# Warum?



## cefear (19. Februar 2012)

Warum fahren wirjeden Tag mit dem Auto? Warum machen wir es wenn wir wissen dass es unsererUmwelt schadet? Du sagst doch immer, die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davonhaben….warum fahren wir trotzdem jeden Tag ? Du könntest doch darauf verzichtenoder….ich meine, du könntest doch jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren oderden Bus nehmen oder? Klar könntest du.

 Warum wird es als vorbildlich angesehenwenn jemand milliardenschwer ist und Millionen spendet? Warum gebe ich denLeuten nicht soviel ,wie ich ihnen nur geben kann? Kann ich denn wirklich mitdem Wissen leben, mir gerade etwas gekauft zu haben was ich in Wirklichkeitgar nicht gebrauchen kann…während millionen Leute da draußen verhungern? Wiesogehe ich nicht selbst auf die Straße und versuche  die Leute umzu lenken, warum bin ich oft soerschüttert über Dinge die auf der ganzen Welt passieren und Minuten späterärgere ich mich maßlos über etwas das, nichts zur Sache tut, das nicht einmaldie Mühe wert wäre darüber nach zu denken? Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch weilich 99% meines Lebens damit verbringe an mich zu denken…Gedanken daranverschwende wie es mir besser gehen könnte obwohl es mir besser geht, alsdermaßen vielen anderen da draußen?

 Ich denke weil ich von alle dem nichts mitbekomme…ich höre und sehe es zwar jeden Tag in den Nachrichten, aber ich glaubeich kann das was tatsächlich passiert nicht mehr davon unterscheiden was ich kurzdanach auf meinem Computer spiele…das macht mir Angst. Wenn ich daran denke dases mich so kalt lässt…obwohl ich das gar nicht möchte, aber das tut es doch oder? Sonst würde ich doch versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen…


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2012)

Ändere was oder heul nicht rum? 
Dir steht es absolut frei, dich zu melden, um in Africa (da braucht man es fast überall) zu helfen.
Mir geht das teilweise auch durch den Kopf, aber gerade da unten, wird sich auf lange lange Zeit nichts ändern. Da sind wir aber auch nen bissl dran schuld. Bodenschätze etc..
Die USA tut ihr übriges, dass diese Länder da unten im Arsch sind.

Jedenfalls.. mit nen paar Gedanken, wirst du nichts ändern.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2012)

Kannst ja Einsiedler werden, dann musste garnichts mehr machen


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Ja, vom bequemen Bürostuhl aus schreibt sich so was immer leicht. Abgesehen davon kann man als einfacher Bürger auch nichts tun. Weder kannst du fremden Staaten Frieden bringen, noch kannst du ihnen zu Essen geben. Wobei gerade letzteres dazu beiträgt, dass dort nie eine eigene Wirtschaft entstehen kann. So ist also die Frage: Jemandem kurzfristig helfen, damit er nicht verhungert, oder nichts geben, damit das Land langfristig selbst auf die Beine kommt?

Du kannst nur eins machen: In die Politik gehen und etwas verändern. Aber dazu sind die meisten Leute dann doch zu faul. Meckern ist halt immer bequemer.


----------



## Detlefmaus (19. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, vom bequemen Bürostuhl aus schreibt sich so was immer leicht. sind die meisten Leute dann doch zu faul. Meckern ist halt immer bequemer.



Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. 
@ Ersteller Ich denke mal zufällig bist du auch nicht über das Forum hier gestolpert, sprich selber zockste wahrscheinlich auch und das wirste wohl kaum in der Wildnis machen


----------



## Firun (19. Februar 2012)

@TE -Ich denke auch in Österreich wird es ein paar hilfsbedürftige Menschen geben, da würde ich einfach mal anfangen zu helfen.

Bevor man immer ins Ausland geht sollte man einfach mal vor der eigenen Haustüre anfangen zu helfen, es wäre zumindest ein Anfang.

Wir Menschen tuen eben Dinge weil wir sind wie wir sind, außerdem ist der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier und tut sich schwer damit seine fast rituellen Tagesabläufe zu verändern.(Auto-Bus-Fahrrad-Arbeit)
Nun und auf die Frage warum dir so wenig Sachen ans Herz gehen b.z.w warum du sie so schnell wieder vergisst liegt einfach daran dass Dich die Dinge die du oben beschreibst nicht direkt betreffen, und was uns nicht direkt betrifft b.z.w unseren Tagesablauf direkt unterbricht/stört juckt uns halt auch nur selten.

Gerade als Arbeitnehmer hat man eben eine festen Tagesablauf;
- Ich stehe morgens auf (denke da teilweise schon über die Arbeit nach) 
- Der weg zur Arbeit (ich habe Glück 5min Fußweg)
- Arbeitstag (7:00-17:30) (sorry keine Zeit über die Probleme der Welt nach zu denken)
- Feierabend (Jetzt hätte ich vielleicht Zeit mich den Problemen der Welt zu widmen Aber! Mir gehen noch Sachen von der Arbeit durch den Kopf und später nach dem Abendessen Lese ich entweder,
schau etwas Fernsehen was zwangsläufig immer dazu führt das ich auf der Couch einschlafe oder ich setzte mich noch 1-2 std. vor den PC aber das war es dann auch unter der Woche.)

Am Wochenende stehe ich eigentlich immer um 8:00* auf , Samstag sieht meistens so aus;
- Aufstehen (Duschen Kaffee u.s.w (8:00-10:00)*
- Haushalt (Putzen-Einkaufen) 11:00-15:00)*
- Freizeit ! (Geocachen-Mittelalter Reenactment-Website u.s.w)

Sonntag gibt es mehr Freizeit aber man will auch mal mit seiner besseren hälfte etwas unternehmen abends mal ins Kino gehen und so weiter.. .


Was ich jetzt hier aufgelistet habe sieht höchstwahrscheinlich bei ganz vielen Menschen auch so aus was mir unter anderem auch eine Antwort auf alle deine Fragen ist.

Ich habe einfach keine Zeit um mir über solche Sachen Gedanken zu machen weil andere Dinge für mich einfach wichtiger sind.
Zum Beispiel bin ich froh wenn mein Job so läuft das ich kein Magengeschwür bekomme.
Das ich am Ende des Monats Geld habe um Miete ,Rechnungen,Lebensmittel u.s.w kaufen zu können.
Das ich Gesund bin.
Das meine Partnerin Gesund ist.
Das es meiner Familie gut geht.
Das überhaupt alles so in meinem Leben läuft wie ich es mir vorstellen, das ist schon genug Arbeit.

Und wenn ich tatsächlich mal Zeit habe, sorry aber dann habe ich echt was besseres zu tun als mir die Probleme anderer aufzuhalsen.
Weil dem so ist, bin ich aber nicht unbedingt untätig, ich bin trotzdem in verschiedenen Organisationen und Spende dort monatlich oder Jährlich Geld damit Leute die eben Zeit haben zu helfen auch helfen können, so was wäre für dich ja vielleicht auch ein Weg lieber TE.

* Alle Zeitangaben am WE sind ohne Gewähr


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> du könntest doch jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren oderden Bus nehmen oder? Klar könntest du.




Könnte ich? Jeden Morgen 35 km die Alb rauf und runter mit dem Fahrrad fahren? Busse fahren noch nicht zu der Zeit, zu der ich weg muss. 
Und wenn du alles so schlimm findest, wieso hast du deinen Rechner noch nicht verkauft und das Geld gespendet? 

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als pseudo-Weltverbesserer, die eigentlich nichts anderes machen als Anderen ein schlechtes Gewissen einreden zu wollen und selbst kein Stück besser sind, als die Leute, die sie kritisieren. 

Ein wenig Egoismus ist nötig. Was glaubt ihr, warum Kommunismus nicht funktioniert?


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Warum fahren wirjeden Tag mit dem Auto?
> Warum machen wir es wenn wir wissen dass es unsererUmwelt schadet?
> Du sagst doch immer, die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davonhaben….
> warum fahren wir trotzdem jeden Tag ?
> Du könntest doch darauf verzichtenoder….ich meine, du könntest doch jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren oderden Bus nehmen oder? Klar könntest du.



1. Weil ich muss, weil ich in einem kleinen Kaff wohne.
2. siehe 1.
3. Nein, sag ich nicht.
4. Nochmal: Mir bleibt keine andere Möglichkeit. Würde ich in der Stadt wohnen, würde ich gerne mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren und mache das auch regelmäßig, wenn ich in der Stadt bin. Aber bei uns im Dorf fahren sage und schreibe 5 Busse am Tag weg und die gleiche Anzahl wieder rein, die dann meistens die Endstation in unserem Dorf haben. Wenn ich mit Bus/Zug zur Frühschicht zur Arbeit wollte, müsste ich am Abend vorher losfahren.
5. Nein. Ich kann kein Rad fahren. Und ich könnte eben nicht, wie schon oft genug erklärt.


Und noch was: Wenn du so viel Angst davor hast, die Realität nicht mehr von Spielen unterscheiden zu können, solltest du mal einen Therapeuten aufsuchen ô.O


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Ich schließe mich Ceiwyn an und verweise darauf, dass das Thema hier

1. an der falschen Stelle ist

2. die Diskussion jedesmal hinfällig ist

3. du einfach emotional geladen bist von der Situation und versuchst, das in Worte zu fassen, was ich gut verstehen und nachvollziehen kann.
Aber es ist sinnlos, hier darüber diskutieren zu wollen.

Wie Ceiwyn bereits sagte. Am besten ist es sicherlich, wenn du versuchst Politiker zu werden und dann alles anders und besser machst, als die anderen.

Ich fühle mich nicht als besserer Mensch wie alle anderen, weil ich mit dem Fahrrad fahre. Ich fühle mich besser, weil ich meine ganz persönliche Art habe, Dinge zu hinterfragen, darüber nachzudenken, persönliche Schlüsse zu ziehen und mich sozial auf die Menschen zu beschränken, denen ich das Recht dazu einräume. Alle anderen leben ihr Leben und jeder ist da für sich verantwortlich. Man kann nicht für andere mitdenken, man kann auch nichts daran ändern, was andere irgendwo reininterpretieren oder wie sie denken, man kann meiner Meinung nach nur selbst zu einem Konsens mit sich selbst finden und dann versuchen möglichst fair mit der Welt und allem darin umzugehen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

cefear schrieb:


> Warum fahren wirjeden Tag mit dem Auto? Warum machen wir es wenn wir wissen dass es unsererUmwelt schadet? Du sagst doch immer, die Leute werden schon sehen was sie davonhaben&#8230;.warum fahren wir trotzdem jeden Tag ? Du könntest doch darauf verzichtenoder&#8230;.ich meine, du könntest doch jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren oderden Bus nehmen oder? Klar könntest du.


Nein könnte ich nicht, da keine direkte Verbindung durch die öffentlichen Verkehrsbetriebe existiert, egal ob Bus oder Bahn. Des Weiteren fahren sich 42km bzw. 62km einfache Fahrt je nach derzeitigem Auftraggeber nicht mal eben so mit dem Rad. Also Auto unerlässlich. 



cefear schrieb:


> Warum wird es als vorbildlich angesehenwenn jemand milliardenschwer ist und Millionen spendet? Warum gebe ich denLeuten nicht soviel ,wie ich ihnen nur geben kann? Kann ich denn wirklich mitdem Wissen leben, mir gerade etwas gekauft zu haben was ich in Wirklichkeitgar nicht gebrauchen kann&#8230;während millionen Leute da draußen verhungern? Wiesogehe ich nicht selbst auf die Straße und versuche die Leute umzu lenken, warum bin ich oft soerschüttert über Dinge die auf der ganzen Welt passieren und Minuten späterärgere ich mich maßlos über etwas das, nichts zur Sache tut, das nicht einmaldie Mühe wert wäre darüber nach zu denken? Bin ich ein schlechter Mensch weilich 99% meines Lebens damit verbringe an mich zu denken&#8230;Gedanken daranverschwende wie es mir besser gehen könnte obwohl es mir besser geht, alsdermaßen vielen anderen da draußen?


In erster Linie an sich selbst denken ist absolut menschlich und natürlich, dass schließt aber die ein oder andere gute Tat nicht aus. Das sind solche Kleinigkeiten die das Leben soviel lebenswerter machen, wie Zivilcourage bewiesen, der Omi/Opi in Bus und Bahn den Platz anbieten oder die Tür aufhalten, statt 100&#8364; Feuerwerk mal 50&#8364; davon innerhalb des eigenen Landes spenden oder wenn jemand eine Panne hat auch mal anzuhalten. 



cefear schrieb:


> Ich denke weil ich von alle dem nichts mitbekomme&#8230;ich höre und sehe es zwar jeden Tag in den Nachrichten, aber ich glaubeich kann das was tatsächlich passiert nicht mehr davon unterscheiden was ich kurzdanach auf meinem Computer spiele&#8230;das macht mir Angst. Wenn ich daran denke dases mich so kalt lässt&#8230;obwohl ich das gar nicht möchte, aber das tut es doch oder? Sonst würde ich doch versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen&#8230;


Dann tue doch etwas. Es muss nicht immer etwas Großes sein, es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten sich sozial zu engagieren.


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2012)

Gegenfrage: Warum heult ein möchtgern Weltverbesserer in einem Online Gaming Forum rum wie böse die Welt doch ist? Ich meine du könntest ja etwas bewegen, deine Energie nutzen, nein stattdessen heulst du hier rum wie böse wir alle sind und wie toll du bist. Ganz ehrlich, ich schäme mich für solche Menschen wie dich.

Man könnte jetzt hier eine Abhandlung über die menschliche Psychologie schreiben, warum der Mensch handelt wie er handelt. Aber weisst du was? Es ist Sonntag, ich habe endlich Zeit aufzuräumen und meine Dinge zu erledigen, da habe ich besseres zu tun. Ich versuche meinen Mitmenschen zu helfen wo es geht, jedoch habe ich auch eigene Probleme... Ich habe ~80 Jahre zu leben, warum soll ich mich in dieser Zeit mit Problem anderer belasten die ich sowieso nie lösen kann? Denkst du die USA, Iran, Nordkorea oder Afrika juckt es? Ich denke kaum. Ich geniesse mein Leben, versuche das beste zu machen und die Probleme HIER zu lösen, denn auch in Deutschland oder der Schweiz existieren solche Probleme, du könntest mal versuchen deinen Landsleuten zu helfen bevor du irgendwem helfen willst denn du nichtmal im Ansatz kennst.

PS: Dein toller Bus und dein toller Zug sind übrigens auch enorm Umweltschädigen, die werden nicht von pinken my little Ponies gezogen. Genauso verbraucht dein PC über den du hier rumjammerst Strom. Merkste was? Du bist Teil des Ganzen, gratuliere!


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> In erster Linie an sich selbst denken ist absolut menschlich und natürlich, dass schließt aber die ein oder andere gute Tat nicht aus. Das sind solche Kleinigkeiten die das Leben soviel lebenswerter machen, wie Zivilcourage bewiesen, der Omi/Opi in Bus und Bahn den Platz anbieten oder die Tür aufhalten, statt 100€ Feuerwerk mal 50€ davon innerhalb des eigenen Landes spenden oder wenn jemand eine Panne hat auch mal anzuhalten.



Mag ich, unterschreibe ich. Das macht man ja nicht mal absolut selbstlos - man fühlt sich eben auch noch richtig gut dabei. Ich fühle mich gut, die Person fühlt sich gut - und es ist ein direkter "Austausch"; nix abstraktes.



Thoor schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum heult ein möchtgern Weltverbesserer in einem Online Gaming Forum rum wie böse die Welt doch ist?



Warum wird so aggressiv auf solche Gedanken reagiert? 

Mein Gedankenspiel dazu sollte bekannt sein: Wenn ich in der Kasse beim Blödmarkt (oder vergleichbaren Märkten) stehe und einen ganzen Haufen "Zivilisationsschrott" wie BluRays etc. bei mir führe, stelle ich mir immer vor, an der Kasse würde live übertragen werden, wie in anderen Ländern Menschen verhungern. Lege ich das Zeuch wech und fange an, mich sozial zu engagieren, weil ich weiß, daß ich mit dem Beitrag, den ich für absolut unwichtige Waren ausgebe, eventuell Menschenleben retten könnte?

Nö! Ich sehe den (vorgestellten) Blagen bewußt in die Augen und weiß, daß ich ein egoistischer Sack bin, der knallhart an der Not vorbeigehen kann, ohne zu helfen!

Nur reagiere ich nicht "aggressiv" auf jene, die wir mittlerweile abwertend als "Gutmenschen" bezeichnen, damit wir uns bloß nicht mit der Richtigkeit ihrer Aussagen auseinandersetzen müssen. Ich rechtfertige mich nicht mit "Psyche", "kannst eh nix ändern" oder "glaub nur nicht, Du bist besser als ich". Ich stehe dazu, daß ich in dieser Hinsicht absolut egoistisch und gleichgültig handle und übernehme dafür absolut bewußt und komplett die Verantwortung. 

Macht einfach die Probe anhand des oben beschriebenen Beispiels für euch selbst, wenn ihr mal wieder eine "unsinnige" Ausgabe tätigt (keine Verurteilung von mir - ich mache das andauernd; immer wieder absolut bewußt und mit der obigen Vorstellung im Kopf). Mehr, als ein wenig über euch selbst lernen könnt ihr nicht - nur nicht in bequeme Ausreden verfallen.


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum heult ein möchtgern Weltverbesserer in einem Online Gaming Forum rum wie böse die Welt doch ist? Ich meine du könntest ja etwas bewegen, deine Energie nutzen, nein stattdessen heulst du hier rum wie böse wir alle sind und wie toll du bist. Ganz ehrlich, ich schäme mich für solche Menschen wie dich.
> 
> Man könnte jetzt hier eine Abhandlung über die menschliche Psychologie schreiben, warum der Mensch handelt wie er handelt. Aber weisst du was? Es ist Sonntag, ich habe endlich Zeit aufzuräumen und meine Dinge zu erledigen, da habe ich besseres zu tun. Ich versuche meinen Mitmenschen zu helfen wo es geht, jedoch habe ich auch eigene Probleme... Ich habe ~80 Jahre zu leben, warum soll ich mich in dieser Zeit mit Problem anderer belasten die ich sowieso nie lösen kann? Denkst du die USA, Iran, Nordkorea oder Afrika juckt es? Ich denke kaum. Ich geniesse mein Leben, versuche das beste zu machen und die Probleme HIER zu lösen, denn auch in Deutschland oder der Schweiz existieren solche Probleme, du könntest mal versuchen deinen Landsleuten zu helfen bevor du irgendwem helfen willst denn du nichtmal im Ansatz kennst.
> 
> PS: Dein toller Bus und dein toller Zug sind übrigens auch enorm Umweltschädigen, die werden nicht von pinken my little Ponies gezogen. Genauso verbraucht dein PC über den du hier rumjammerst Strom. Merkste was? Du bist Teil des Ganzen, gratuliere!



schoen dass es so menschen gibt wie den TE , und thoor, dein geflame kannste in die tonne treten ... wo bitteschoen hat er rumgeheult und geprahlt dass ER toll ist ?

meiner meinung nach ist die reaktion des TE nur bedingt durch den film Invictus der gerade im fernsehen laeuft aber naja ...

die welt verbessern ist halt schwer , man kann es nur versuchen indem man spendet oder sich selbst bei den organisationen bewirbt und mit ihnen arbeitet ...
alles in allem sitzen die duemmsten politiker immer am laengeren hebel und wenn die nichts aendern, koennen wir es auch nicht komplett aendern


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2012)

Der Mensch ist ein Egoist und das wird auch immer so bleiben. Er ist einfach nicht dazu gedacht, global zu denken. Wenn ich einen Bettler im Dorf sehe gebe ich ihm etwas. Wenn es heisst, unsere Gemeinde will eine Suppenküche bauen, helfe ich. Wenn mein Land irgendwelche Hilfe braucht, helfe ich. Aber was darüber hinaus geht, das ist den meisten Menschen egal. Eingeschlossen mir. 
Zum Beispiel Afrika... tut mir Leid aber da ist soviel Hunger, das kann kein Mensch im Kopf aushalten. Das ist auch warum dass viele Menschen bei den emotionalen Werbungen kaltherzig werden oder sich aufregen, es ist einfach zuviel für unseren Kopf. Wir können uns fett fressen während er abkratzt. Ich behaupte, wenn wir für jedes Leid etwas auf Dauer empfinden würden, hätten wir uns vermutlich alle schon die Kugel gegeben.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel Afrika... tut mir Leid aber da ist soviel Hunger, das kann kein Mensch im Kopf aushalten.



Einer meiner persönlichen "Helden" hat das - der Herr Böhm. Es ist relativ still um den Mann, weil er sich vor keinerlei politischen noch religiösen Karren spannen lässt (wäre er bekennender Katholik, dann würde die kath. Kirche mindestens eine Werbetrommel wie um "Mutter Theresa" um ihn rühren - als "Ungläubiger" wird es da schwerer).

Er führt übrigens die Meinung ad absurdum, ein einzelner Mensch könne keinen Unterschied machen. Man kann sich selbstverständlich Ausreden einfallen lassen (Geburt und Abstammung; Karriere etc.), warum das eben eine absolute Ausnahme wäre. Fakt ist: Der Mann hat unmittelbar das Elend gesehen und fortan seine Karriere und Arbeit in eine völlig andere Richtung gelenkt. 

Wenn der Kerl stirbt, dann trauere ich wirklich mal um einen Prominenten!


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> schoen dass es so menschen gibt wie den TE



Warum ist es "schön" das es solche Menschen wie den TE gibt? Ich glaube die Mehrheit in diesem Forum denken gleich, die Mehrheit kennt das Elend dieser Welt. Wir brauchen niemanden der mit dem Finger auf das Elend, die Fehler und Unvollkommenheiten zeigt, die kennen wir alle schon zu gut. Aber inwiefern verbessert sich die Weltlage durch diesen Thread? Kein bisschen, im Gegenteil, ihr zieht euch alle gegenseitig runter wie traurig und elendig das Leben der Welt ist. Ist das der Sinn eures kurzen Lebens? Bitteschön, ich versuche wie schon gesagt aus meinem Leben das beste zu machen damit ich in Frieden sterben kann mit Respekt vor mir selbst. Solange es Staaten wie den Iran, USA, China, Nordkorea usw. mit ihren kranken, machtgeilen und gierigen Führern gibt wird es NIE Frieden geben. Da hilft es auch nichts in diesem Forum niederzuschreiben wie traurig das ist. 
Schaut euch doch mal Nordkorea an, sein eigenes Volk verhungert, Hilfelieferungen aus aller Welt stehen bereit, aber der Herr Diktator ist sich zu schön um die Tore zu öffnen damit man helfen kann, er hat sein weiches Bett und seinen gedeckten Tisch, das reicht ihm. Genauso wie z.T. in Afrika, Hilfelieferungen währen vorhanden, die "Anführer" dieser Nationen/Gebieten weigern sich aber wegen politischen oder religiösen Gründen diese anzunehmen. Anstatt das man da mal eine Lösung suchen will bekriegt und diffamiert man sich gegenseitig... Und jetzt soll ich mir ein schlechtes Gewissen machen weil ich selbst nichts dagegen tue, bzw. tun kann? Nein, da helfe ich lieber meinen Mitmenschen hier, seis jetzt bei alltäglichen Arbeiten oder bei grösseren Dingen, denn auch HIER wird Hilfe geschätzt und benötigt. Was glaubst du, wenn du Organistationen wie World Vision 100 Euro in die Hand drückst wieviel da ankommt? Kannst ja mal im Internet suchen gehen wenns dich intressiert... vermutlich wirst du aber nur noch tiefer runter gezogen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (19. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn der Kerl stirbt, dann trauere ich wirklich mal um einen Prominenten!


Oh ja, der Typ hat wirklich jede Ehrung verdient.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum ist es "schön" das es solche Menschen wie den TE gibt?



Offenbar, weil sich "Orkman" dadurch unterstützt sieht - egal, in welche Richtung und Wertung. Das ist erst mal ihm überlassen, oder?



> Ich glaube die Mehrheit in diesem Forum denken gleich, die Mehrheit kennt das Elend dieser Welt.



Hinter der Mehrheit verstecken, um sowas wie ein "Argument" zu generieren? Inwiefern macht es einen Unterschied, was "Du glaubst, was die Mehrheit in diesem Forum" denkt? Fühlst Du Dich persönlich besser, wenn die vermeintlich angenommene "allgemeine Meinung" in Deine Richtung geht? Ist Mittschwimmen ohne Argumente denn so toll?

Und ehrlich gesagt: Die "Mehrheit" in diesem Forum hat nicht mal einen Hauch einer Ahnung von dem "Elend in dieser Welt". Die hat nicht mal im Ansatz eine Doku zu diesem Thema gesehen; geschweige denn die Wirklichkeit!



> Wir brauchen niemanden der mit dem Finger auf das Elend, die Fehler und Unvollkommenheiten zeigt, die kennen wir alle schon zu gut.



s. o. Verallgemeinerungen kommen nie gut an. Solltest Du Dir für den nächsten Aufsatz merken.



> Aber inwiefern verbessert sich die Weltlage durch diesen Thread?



Merke: Zum Nachdenken anregen <> Weltlage verbessern. Auch das für den nächsten Aufsatz merken.



> Kein bisschen, im Gegenteil, ihr zieht euch alle gegenseitig runter wie traurig und elendig das Leben der Welt ist. Ist das der Sinn eures kurzen Lebens?



Wohoo! Sinnhaftigkeit und "Runterziehen aufgrund realer Begebenheiten" in einem Satz! Auch das macht sich im kausalen Zusammenhang überhaupt nicht gut in Deinem nächstem Aufsatz!



> [blabla.... Hörensagen von Korea... ohne Zusammenhang zu allem, was sonst gepostet wurde]



Schön. Und nu? Welche Relevanz hat das allgemein zu den sonstigen Inhalten? Gut, dieses Urteil kennst Du mit Sicherheit aus Deinen sonstigen Aufsatz-Beurteilungen...

Wie alt bist Du? 16? Oder seitdem nix mehr dazugelernt (23 und völlig ungebildet lasse ich noch eben gelten - alles darüber wäre extremst peinlich)?

Siehe meine Frage ein paar Postings weiter: Warum so aggressiv und ohne Argumente? Nerv getroffen? Wie wäre es mit ein wenig mehr sachlicher Auseinandersetzung? Wenn Dich das Thema derart nervt, daß Du nur geifernd emotionale "Textwalls" in die Tastatur hauen kannst, die man (s. o.) sofort demontieren kann, dann solltest Du Dich fernhalten!


----------



## Thoor (19. Februar 2012)

Wer wird denn gleich beleidigen werden nur weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt?

Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen und sehe es in gewissen Punkten ähnlich oder gleich. Nur sage ich solche Threads sind sinnlos, nichts wird sich dadurch verändern, nichts wird besser. Wenn du etwas ändern willst musst du in die Politik und dort etwas bewirken. Leider wirst du dort in einem Jahr dermassen verheizt das sich doch nichts ändert. Da helfe ich lieber meinen Mitmenschen hier. Was bringt es World Vision 100 Euro zu spenden und am Schluss kommen 5 davon an? Was bringt es Hilfslieferungen zu organisieren und am Schluss werden diese nichtmal angenommen? 

Ich könnte hier jetzt stundenlang weiterschreiben, versuchen mich zu rechtfertigen und mich zu erklären. Aber für was? Ich habe weitaus besseres zu tun als mich mit solch ignoranten Menschen wie dir zu beschäftigen die scheinbar nicht fähig sind Texte zu lesen oder zu interpretieren, Menschen die nicht fähig sind andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Lieber flamest du rum mit Provokationen und verstecken Beleidigungen auf Kindergarten Niveau.

Deinen nächsten Post mir gegenüber kannst du dir übrigens sparen, ich bin ohnehin raus, muss noch Elend und Leid verbreiten (Achtung Ironie)

kkthxbye


----------



## win3ermute (19. Februar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer wird denn gleich beleidigen werden nur weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt?
> [...]
> Ich habe weitaus besseres zu tun als mich mit solch ignoranten Menschen wie dir zu beschäftigen die scheinbar nicht fähig sind Texte zu lesen oder zu interpretieren, Menschen die nicht fähig sind andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren. Lieber flamest du rum mit Provokationen und verstecken Beleidigungen auf Kindergarten Niveau.



Merkst Du was? Abgesehen, daß Du mir abseits der Unterstellung, Du seist 16 (wie alt bist Du nochmal?) keinerlei "Beleidigung" vorwerfen kannst, folgt nun *trommelwirbel* DER DRAMATISCHE ABGANG:



> Deinen nächsten Post mir gegenüber kannst du dir übrigens sparen, ich bin ohnehin raus, muss noch Elend und Leid verbreiten (Achtung Ironie)



*TUSCH*

Eine saubere Argumentation sieht anders aus!



> kkthxbye



16 war richtig, oder?


----------



## Noxiel (19. Februar 2012)

Ich spüre böses Karma. Findet beide bitte alsbald zu einem sachlichen Diskussionsstil zurück, sonst behalte ich mir moderatorische Eingriffe vor.


----------



## Manaori (19. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es echt faszinierend, dass es einigen hier im Thread offenbar nicht möglich ist, sich ohne Provokationen einem mit anderer Meinung gegenüber zu artikulieren. Nur mal so zu Anfang. 

Um die Fragen des TE zu beantworten: Ich werde zum Teil mit dem Bus zur Arbeit fahren, aber nur, bis ich den Führerschein und ein Auto habe. Weißt du, warum? Weil ich für die zwanzig Kilometer zur Arbeit mit dem Bus sieben Euro zahle und fast zwei Stunden brauche, wo ich mit dem Auto eine halbe brauchen werde. Wäre die Verbindung besser, würde ich mir den Führerschein sparen können, aber so klappt das schlichtweg nicht. Zumal, wenn ich um sechs bei der Frühschicht sein muss, kann ich nicht um vier den Buss nehmen (ich spreche von in der Früh) weil da schlichtweg noch keiner fährt. 
Das dürfte auch die Frage nach dem Fahrrad erklären. Zwanzig Kilometer zu einem großen Teil auf der Stadtautobahn und durch die Kieler Innenstadt werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht auf zwei Rädern begehen, dafür ist mir mein eigenes Leben doch zu wichtig. 

Warum vielen diese Sachen einfach nicht nahe gehen? Hm... da gibt es viele Erklärungen. Zum einen sind wir dadurch, dass wir eigentlich tagtäglich mit Horrornachrichten (hier eine vergewaltigt, dort einer umgebracht, da 50 Menschen bei einem Erdrutsch o.Ä. gestorben) und das eigentlich von klein auf schlichtweg abgestumpft. Wirklich betroffen sind die meisten (und das soll jetzt bitte keine Verallgemeinerung sein, deshalb sage ich die meisten oder viele  ) nur noch, wenn es sich um Dinge handelt, die global sind und also auch uns betreffen. Beispiel Fukushima. Dort war vermutlich auch noch die Tatsache dabei, dass Japan als Teil der hochentwickelten westlichen Welt empfunden wird und der Tsunami und die AKW Sache den unangenehmen Nachgeschmack hinterlassen haben: Das könnte uns hier auch passiere. 
Ich glaube, vielen - mich eingeschlossen - fällt es schwer, sich mit einem Land, oder Leuten zu identifizieren, Bezug herzustellen, das wir eigentlich höchstens aus dem Fernsehen kennen. Ich weiß um das Leid in Afrika, in einigen Teilen Südostasiens, Südamerikas... In der Schule wurden wir mit Dokus über dieses Thema bombardiert, bi sman eigentlich nur noch schreiend rausrennen wollte. Ja, ich weiß von diesen Dingen. ich habe Bilder gesehen, die mir ein richtig schlechtes Gefühl bereitet haben. Warum also tue ich nichts? 

Das ist ganz einfach: Ich habe selbst genug Probleme am Hals. Es ist nun einmal im Menschen veranlagt, dass er zuerst an sein eigenes Wohl denkt und dann an das von anderen. Will man anderen helfen, muss man erst sich selbst helfen, der Grundsatz zählt auch hier. Wenn es bei mir mit der Arbeit klappt, ich keine  Geldprobleme mehr habe, kann ich es mir überlegen, ob ich es mir leisten kann, zu spenden, Bio zu kaufen oder ähnliches. Wenn ich einen festen Job habe, kann ich m ir überlegen, ob ich es mir leisten kann, in meinem Urlaub nach Afrika zu fliegen und zu helfen,s tatt einfach mal auszuspannen, und ich weiß, dass ich das eigentlich auch brauchen könnte. 
Ich will anderen helfen, so ist es nicht. Wenn ich jemanden in meiner Umgebgung sehe, dem es schlecht geht, ist das für mich sogar ganz selbst verständlich. Ich mache jetzt schon den Fehelr, dass ich nicht genug an mich denke, dass ich auch an schlechten Tagen nicht sage "Du sorry, ich kann mir deine Probleme heute nicht anhören" und mich demnach danach noch schlechter fühle. Ich kann es mir selber nicht antun, nach dem Leid von einigen Freunden jetzt auch noch das Leid der Welt auf mich zu nehmen, so viel halte ich nicht aus. Und ich glaube, das geht vielen so. Irgendwo ist die Grenze erreicht. Und ich bin nicht stark genug, mich selber kaputt zu machen, damit andere glücklich sind. Mein Lob und mein Beileid an die, die das durchziehen.


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich kann den TE durchaus verstehen und sehe es in gewissen Punkten ähnlich oder gleich. Nur sage ich solche Threads sind sinnlos, nichts wird sich dadurch verändern, nichts wird besser.



es ist klar dass dieser thread nicht die welt aendern wird ... aber sollte doch schon denkanstoesse geben... auch wenn sie bei dir keine erzeugen , weil du schon so wie der TE denkst , gibt es dennoch leute die noch immer denken dass afrika selbst an ihrem mist schuld ist etc etc ... 
wer nichts versucht , kann auch nichts verlieren , jedoch auch nichts gewinnen ... es ist klar dass ein thread hier gar nix bewegen wird ... so wie eine 5 mann demo gegen acta auch nix bringen wuerde ... den leuten aber durch so einen thread wieder ins gedaechtnis bringen dass es uns sehr gut geht im gegensatz zu andern menschen auf der welt ist aber nicht schlecht ... wir beschweren uns wenn wir in einen ueberfuellten bus steigen muessen und denken nicht einmal daran dass die menschen in andern laendern net mal nen bus haben oder ihn bezahlen koennen und deshalb dann 2 stunden durch die bruetende hitze marschieren muessen


----------



## shadow24 (20. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Warum wird so aggressiv auf solche Gedanken reagiert?




witzig,genau die frage hab ich mir auch gestellt,nachdem ich gerade die ersten antworten auf den beitrag gelesen habe...der te hat doch lediglich seine gedanken nieder geschrieben und hat das vlt sogar auf sich gemünzt...

die einzige gute antwort habe ich bei firun gelesen,denn er hat recht das der mensch ein absolutes gewohnheitstier ist und schon einiges passieren muss damit er seine alten gewohnheiten ablegt.mit dieser aussage wird schon 90 % der fragen des te beantwortet.der rest ist subjektiv zu beantworten...

ob das jetzt ein sinnvoller thread ist,kann jeder für sich beantworten,nachdem er mal die rangliste der beliebtesten themen hier im smalltalk-forum durchgelesen hat,die so von "was esse ich gerade" bis zu "wo spiele ich" reichen...


----------



## Potpotom (20. Februar 2012)

Habe versucht öffentliche Verkehrsmittel für den Weg ins Büro zu suchen, direkt von unserem Ort geht kein Bus weg... also müsste ich bis zur nächsten Stadt fahren um von dort aus fahren - so, zum einen bräuchte ich ein Abo für den Grenzverkehr (90€) und dann noch mal eines für den Stadtverkehr (105€) - macht knappe 200€ pro Monat, zuzüglich zu den 2,5h die ich täglich in Bus und Bahn verbrächte (mit dem Auto 60 Minuten) und mein Auto dennoch benutzen müsste, stellt das eine absolut inakzeptable Lösung für mich dar.

Fahrrad oder Fussmarsch sind unmöglich (ja - unmöglich).

Ich würde wirklich gerne mit dem Bus fahren, nicht nur weil es den Geldbeutel schont und eventuell besser für die Umwelt wäre sondern vor allem um in der Zeit lesen und entspannen zu können.

Der Wille ist da, die Umsetzung schier unsinnig.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch meinen Freunden zu helfen .
Wenn jeder seinen Freunden hilft, ist allen geholfen.

Davon abgesehen haben die meißten afrikanischen Staaten dermaßen viele Bodenschätze, dass sie keinen Grund hätten arm zu sein oder nicht ?
Es scheitert also schon daran, dass der Reichtum IN diesen Staaten ordentlich verteilt wird.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Februar 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Du brauchst kein Auto in deutschen Großstädten. ich habe meinen Führerschein gar nicht zu ende gemacht. Verkauf dein Auto => Sache gegessen.

Es gibt genug Webseiten wo man Spenden kann. Da gibts doch diese Webseite, wo man einfach 25$ reinwirft und Menschen in der dritten Welt kleine Kredite gibt die nicht verzinst werden. Rückzahlrate liegt bei 99%. Schmeiß die 25$ einfach wieder wem anders zu wenn du sie einmal zurück bekommen hast. Du willst mehr in unserer Gesellschaft helfen? Kickstarter. Da sind einige Projekte die wirklich was werden könnten (und auch wurden) und die könntest du auch finanziell unterstützen. Du kannst etwas Tolles? Schreib ein Tutorial, veröffentliche das z.B. auf reddit oder anderen gut besuchten Webseiten und helf damit ein paar Leuten irgendwas zu machen. Selbst wenn von den 200 Lesern nur 2 selbstständig werden und das machen, was du in deinem Tutorial gemacht hast. Vielleicht würden sie sonst bei McDonalds die Burger wenden. Es gibt massenhaft Sachen wie king of the web wo du einfach nur Leute hochvoten kannst und sie bekommen dann Geld. Viele spenden das Geld komplett (TotalBiscute hat schon angekündigt, dass er (sollte er gewinnen) im August den gesamten Preis für den großen King of the Web contest spenden wird. Auch wenn es 2 millionen $ wären. 10 clicks am Tag => Sache gegessen). Athene hat 24/7 einen livestream laufen. Wenn du den 24/7 laufen lässt, machst du für ihn 50$ im Monat. Er spendet das Geld auch komplett. Letztens war auf Reddit ein Beitrag, wo ein Mitarbeiter eines Kinderheims nach 2k$ gefragt hat, weil sein Heim nachts überfallen wurde. Raus kamen 64k$. Ich hab 5 gespendet. Tat nicht weh und du hättest dabei mit geholfen, dass 20 Kinder wieder ruhig schlafen können.


Jeder der rumheult, dass es ja Allen so schlecht geht und man könnte ja gar nichts machen und man müsste sich ja selbst Hassen weil man ein Auto fährt und Kinder in Afrika verhungern, der hat einfach noch nicht alles probiert...



Potpotom schrieb:


> Habe versucht öffentliche Verkehrsmittel für den Weg ins Büro zu suchen, direkt von unserem Ort geht kein Bus weg... also müsste ich bis zur nächsten Stadt fahren um von dort aus fahren - so, zum einen bräuchte ich ein Abo für den Grenzverkehr (90&#8364 und dann noch mal eines für den Stadtverkehr (105&#8364 - macht knappe 200&#8364; pro Monat, zuzüglich zu den 2,5h die ich täglich in Bus und Bahn verbrächte (mit dem Auto 60 Minuten) und mein Auto dennoch benutzen müsste, stellt das eine absolut inakzeptable Lösung für mich dar.
> 
> Fahrrad oder Fussmarsch sind unmöglich (ja - unmöglich).
> 
> ...




Ja... In den kleinen Städten ist es echt schlecht mit Bus und Bahn. Ich wohne in Düsseldorf und bin in einer Stunde in jeder nahen und großen Stadt (Köln, Dortmund, Essen, Duisburg usw). Da ist das schon was anderes.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Februar 2012)

Entweder liegt es an der Uhrzeit, oder ich bekomme es nicht hin meine Antwort vernünftig zu formulieren. Auf jeden Fall habe ich meinen Text mehrfach gelöscht, bevor ich das hier abschicken konnte.

Die Frage nach dem "Warum" ist recht einfach: Motivation. Menschen begeistern sich schnell für Dinge, wollen die Welt retten/verändern, hungernden Menschen helfen und Kranke gesund pflegen. Im nächsten Moment verfliegen diese Gedankengänge wieder und sie möchten einfach nur ein neues Handy mit einer qualitativen Kammera. Weder das eine, noch das andere macht sie Gut oder Schlecht. Beides macht sie in erster Linie zu Menschen.

Mitgefühl und Umsicht sind genau so Bestandteil von uns, wie es Habgier und Ignoranz sind. Unsere Moral verändert sich täglich, durch unsere Erfahrungen, Einflüsse und Launen. Soll das also heißen, dass man sich damit abfinden muss, dass man die Lebensqualität aller Menschen nicht dadurch verbessern kann, indem man zum Denken anregt? Nein, das heißt es nicht. Aber eine Anregung ist nur so stark, wie die Motivation, die dahinter steckt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wenn man etwas bewirken will, dann liegt der Schlüssel darin, dass man selbst tätig wird und seine Mitmenschen dadurch motiviert. Einige werden, wie in meinem Beispiel, nur kurz bei der Stange bleiben, andere vielleicht bis an ihr Lebensende.


----------



## Stevesteel (22. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre alles, was länger als mein Auto ist, mit dem Auto.
Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel sehe ich alle paar Jahre mal, wenn TÜV o.ä. ansteht.
Wieso? Weil ich es kann.
Zu dem Thema Afrika: Klar, jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten schauen und traurige Kinderaugen von den Werbeplakaten an.
Aber wieso gerade dort eine dermaßen große Hungersnot herrscht, liegt sicherlich nicht nur an den Machtkämpfen der dortigen 
Clans. 
Da Verhütung immer noch ein Fremdwort oder von höherer Macht verboten ist, sind dort immer Familien mit 4 oder mehr Kindern auf irgendeiner Flucht vor irgendeinem Regime.
Solange die etwas nicht in den Griff bekommen, fließt kein müder Cent aus meiner Tasche in solche Länder.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2012)

Umweltschutz ist ein ernstes thema.
Was die politik aber als schutzmassnahmen sieht ist einfach nur geldmacherei.

solange alle welt günstig in china und co produziert und sich die chinesen einen dreck um korrektes entsorgen von müll schert, fahre ich auch weiter auto. eine sauerei ist bloss die oben genannte geldmacherei mit zusatzlichen steueren etc.

Afrika
mag hart klingen aber
Du, ich wir können nicht jeden retten. versuchen wir zuerst mal das chaos in unserem eigenen land zu beseitigen. damit haben wir scho mehr als genug zu tun.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Umweltschutz ist ein ernstes thema.
> Was die politik aber als schutzmassnahmen sieht ist einfach nur geldmacherei.
> 
> solange alle welt günstig in china und co produziert und sich die chinesen einen dreck um korrektes entsorgen von müll schert, fahre ich auch weiter auto. eine sauerei ist bloss die oben genannte geldmacherei mit zusatzlichen steueren etc.
> ...



Jaja, die bösen Chinesen. Dass die Amis genauso viel Dreck in die Luft schleudern, wird da gern unter den Tisch gekehrt. Abgesehen davon ist China in weiten Teilen noch immer ein Schwellenland - mit welchem Recht wollen wir denen verbieten, ihre Ressourcen so zu nutzen, wie sie es möchten? Ist doch genauso wie mit dem Regenwald in Brasilien. Irgendwann wird er abgeholzt sein, aber wieso sollten wir Brasilien das Abholzen verbieten? Der wichtigste brasilianische Rohstoff ist halt nun mal das Holz. Wir haben schließlich auch den Großteil unserer Wälder abgeholzt.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja, die bösen Chinesen. Dass die Amis genauso viel Dreck in die Luft schleudern, wird da gern unter den Tisch gekehrt. Abgesehen davon ist China in weiten Teilen noch immer ein Schwellenland - mit welchem Recht wollen wir denen verbieten, ihre Ressourcen so zu nutzen, wie sie es möchten? Ist doch genauso wie mit dem Regenwald in Brasilien. Irgendwann wird er abgeholzt sein, aber wieso sollten wir Brasilien das Abholzen verbieten? Der wichtigste brasilianische Rohstoff ist halt nun mal das Holz. Wir haben schließlich auch den Großteil unserer Wälder abgeholzt.



Ja das mag sein aber es geht mir in erster linie auch darum, dass solange man dort wo man zur umweltrettung wirklich etwas bewirken könnte, nichts unternimmt, kann ich auch guten gewissens mit meinem auto rumfahren.

und ging es mir um die korrekte entsorgung von giftmüll wie chemikalien zur färbung von kleidern etc. die in china teils (nicht überall) in Flüsse gelassen/entsorgt werden.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Warum sollte man die Welt retten wollen? Oder wovor sollte man sie retten? Da gibts keine akute unmittelbare Bedrohung. Klar, Luftverschmutzung ist ein ernstes, übles Thema, dagegen kann man durchaus was tun. Ich fahre normalerweise ÖV, aber eigentlich hauptsächlich weil ich weder andere, noch mich, gefährden will, wenn ich morgens noch halb schlafend am Steuer sitze. Auch wenn man hier in Europa immer das Gefühl hat, Entwicklungs- oder Schwellenländer hätten kein Interesse am Umweltschutz ist das einfach nicht richtig. Geht mal in ne Stadt in der so richtig schöne, dicke Luftverschmutzung herrscht (Peking kann ich empfehlen, denn dort sieht man zur Luftverschmutzungs-Blütezeit grad mal ein paar hunder Meter weit). Dann werdet Ihr Euch sicher sein, dass die Leute dort alles dran setzen, dass das besser wird. Die Leute haben nirgendwo Lust, in ihrem eigenen Abgas zu ersticken, nur braucht das halt alles Zeit und Geld. Gerade China ist übrigens im Moment sehr aktiv, was Umweltschutzmassnahmen anbelangt, gerade eben weil sie mit Luftverschmutzung zu kämpfen haben.
Natürlich gibts immer wieder mal ne Firma in der beschlossen wird, einfach mal die Chemieabfälle im nächsten Fluss zu versenken, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Normalerweise ist ein gewisser Umweltschutzgedanke in den meisten Unternehmen vorhanden, sei es nun bei uns oder sonst irgendwo. Auch wenn mans unterschätzt kommts ne Firma langfristig wesentlich günstiger, wenn sie sich in gewissen Bereichen an Umweltschutzmassnahmen hält. Das Licht die ganze Nacht laufen zu lassen kostet die Firma wesentlich mehr als es ihr bringt und Industrieabfälle korrekt zu entsorgen erspart einer Fabrik hohe Gerichtskosten, wenn das früher oder später rauskommt (und irgendwann kommt das eh raus).
Also, ich behaupte dass alle, die nicht grad am Hungertuch nagen irgendwas für die Umwelt tun, sei es nun aus guter Absicht oder aus profitablem Kalkül. Daher sehe ich auch keinen Grund "Angst davor zu haben, dass die Welt untergeht". Ausserdem gibts ja noch die wunderbare Möglichkeit der Evolution und Mutation, die die Natur (und somit auch der Mensch) im Regelfall anwendet, wenn sich die gegebenen Umstände verändern. Will heissen: Wenn nicht grad ein Planetenkiller-Meteorit bei uns einschlägt werden wir als Spezies definitiv nocht sehr lange leben, wir passen uns dann einfach entsprechend an.

Diese völlig übertriebenen extremen Umweltschutzgedanken die gewisse Menschen zT an den Tag bringen (ohne jemanden hier im Forum direkt zu meinen) finde ich einfach lächerlich. Als ob sich der Holzfäller nicht bewusst wäre, dass wenn die Bäume weg sind, er ein Problem hat! Das liegt doch in seinem eigenen Interesse, neue Bäume anzupflanzen, alleine wirtschaftlich und dann eben auch noch umwelttechnisch gesehen... Da müssen wir uns als "verantwortungsvolle Europäer" auch nicht künstlich ins Zeug legen. Wenn ein paar Milliarden Menschen in Europa abends das Licht ausschalten mag das möglicherweise ein kleines Bisschen was bringen, aber was uns tatsächlich was bringt sind technologische Fortschritte. Erst mit entsprechendem technologischem Fortschritt, den sich der Durchschnittsbürger leisten kann, wird wirklich aktiv mit der Umweltverschmutzung umgegangen. Da bringts auch nix, wenn sich irgendwelche grünen Vögel an Gleise ketten und Schiffe versenken spielen, die würden ihre Zeit und Energie besser in die Forschung und Weiterentwicklung von Technologien investieren.

Wie man "grundsätzlich gegen Atomenergie" sein kann ist mir übrigens auch ein Rätsel. Atomenergie ist weder sonderlich besser oder schlechter als unsere anderen Energiegewinnungsmassnahmen hier zu Lande. Die einen sind halt unmittelbar schädlich fürs Land und die anderen mittel- oder längerfristig. Natürlich, wenn ein AKW in die Luft fliegt ist das Gebiet für ne lange Zeit verstrahlt und nicht vernünftig nutzbar. Wäre dann nicht einfach naheliegend, eine Methode zu entwickeln, Atomenergie zu nutzen ohne dass eine Kernschmelze potenziell möglich ist? Selbes Prinzip mit der Atommüll-Entsorgung. In Frankreich gibts ja bereits Ansätze, wie man Atommüll wiederverwenden kann. Das zeigt ja auch, dass das grundsätzlich möglich ist.

Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen den Umweltgedanken, aber ich halte einfach nix von Umweltschutz-Kreuzzügen. Übrigens fänd ichs auch netter, selbst entscheiden zu dürfen, wofür ich nun Umweltabgaben leisten muss und wofür nicht und nicht einfach laufend irgendwelche seltsamen Gebühren bezahlen zu müssen, von denen ich gar nichts halte. Aber naja...das ist ja dann wieder Politik, anderes Thema.


Auf den letzten Satz vom Eingangspost möchte ich noch kurz eingehn:


> Ich denke weil ich von alle dem nichts mitbekomme…ich höre und sehe es zwar jeden Tag in den Nachrichten, aber ich glaubeich kann das was tatsächlich passiert nicht mehr davon unterscheiden was ich kurzdanach auf meinem Computer spiele…das macht mir Angst. Wenn ich daran denke dases mich so kalt lässt…obwohl ich das gar nicht möchte, aber das tut es doch oder? Sonst würde ich doch versuchen etwas dagegen zu unternehmen…


Dich lässt das alles kalt, weil überall propagiert wird und Du dadurch abgestumpft bist und dadurch das Gefühl hast, Du tätest nichts für die Umwelt. Achte Dich doch aber mal ein Bisschen drauf, was Du im Alltag so alles tust. Irgendwann in Deinem Leben wird Dir ja wohl eingetrichtert worden sein, dass Du nach dem Verlassen des Zimmers das Licht ausschalten sollst, eher duschen als baden und bei ner kurzen Strecke zu Fuss oder dem Fahrrad gehn, statt das Auto zu benutzen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich mich irre, schliesslich kenne ich Dich überhaupt nicht, aber sowas hat einfach mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun. Ausserdem spätestens wenn man zum allerersten Mal ne Stromrechnung bezahlen muss, wird man darauf achten, dass man sich ein Bisschen energieeffizienter verhält. Zumindest wars bei mir damals so.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jaja, die bösen Chinesen.



die und die amys werden von der erde automatisch bereinigt durch tsunamis,wirbelstürme,blizzards, erdbeben und co ^^

ich finds eh total sinnlos das unsere akws die am besten gesichert sind abgeschaltet werden während in einem anderen land akws laufen die so alt und vergammelt sind das das nächste tschernoby/fukishima droht ^^

@te

du könntest ja mit den schild auf die strasse gehen wo draufsteht

"Das ende ist nah - tut busse"


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt beunruhigt mich selbst eher das Verhalten und die Denkweise der Menschen in unserer Wohlstandsgesellschaft.
Denn das hat sich leider nicht unerheblich zum Negativen verändert die letzten Jahre. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir dabei sind alle "geläutert" zu werden. Was auch immer das heißen mag - darauf müsste man detailliert eingehen, habe ich aber keine Lust zu.


----------



## Potpotom (22. Februar 2012)

Ich weiss, das kann möglicherweise etwas ausarten, aber Konov - kannst du mir ein paar konkrete Beispiele nennen weshalb sich deiner Meinung nach das Verhalten und die Denkweise unserer Gesellschaft erheblich zum negativen verändert hat?

Bin ja jetzt auch nicht so alt - aber seit den 70/80ern kann ich beim besten Willen keine grossartige Veränderung der Menschen in meiner Umgebung feststellen, mal davon abgesehen das die meisten mobiler, aufgeklärter und wissenshungriger sind also noch in den 70/80ern.

Subjektiv kommt mir einiges viel schlimmer vor (Stichwirt: Medien)... in meiner unmittelbaren Realität hier und objektiv betrachtet, ist dem allerdings nicht so.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich weiss, das kann möglicherweise etwas ausarten, aber Konov - kannst du mir ein paar konkrete Beispiele nennen weshalb sich deiner Meinung nach das Verhalten und die Denkweise unserer Gesellschaft erheblich zum negativen verändert hat?
> 
> Bin ja jetzt auch nicht so alt - aber seit den 70/80ern kann ich beim besten Willen keine grossartige Veränderung der Menschen in meiner Umgebung feststellen, mal davon abgesehen das die meisten mobiler, aufgeklärter und wissenshungriger sind also noch in den 70/80ern.
> 
> Subjektiv kommt mir einiges viel schlimmer vor (Stichwirt: Medien)... in meiner unmittelbaren Realität hier und objektiv betrachtet, ist dem allerdings nicht so.



Naja in deiner Generation ist das vielleicht weniger der Fall. Konkret beziehe ich mich mehr auf die jüngere Generation, sagen wir alles ab 25 abwärts, weil das ungefähr meinem eigenen Alter entspricht. 
Alles darüber kann ich selbst ja schlecht beurteilen, weil ich früher nicht dabei war.

Genau ausführen möchte ich es im Moment nicht, weil es wirklich recht kompliziert ist und man einen ganzen Roman darüber verfassen könnte, wozu ich aber weder Zeit noch Nerven habe.
Vielleicht können ein paar Stichworte zum Nachdenken anregen: Medienkonsum, Leistungsdruck (ggf. schon früher) und Anspruchsverhalten, Abstumpfung, Ethik und moralische Werte, Materialisiertes Denken...

Mir würden vielleicht noch mehr einfallen wenn ich noch länger hier sitzen würde ^^
Diese Begriffe hängen alle irgendwie zusammen in einem großen Netz aus Abhängigkeiten untereinander. Vieles davon hat sich negativer entwickelt. Das wollte ich damit sagen.

Ich kann das allerdings nicht wissenschaftlich statistisch oder wie auch immer belegen, das sind rein subjektive Erfahrungswerte. Allerdings bin ich in diesen Erfahrungen von Mitmenschen auch schon mehrfach bestätigt worden, insofern glaube ich nicht, dass es sich um reine Hirngespinste handelt. ^^

Im Grunde geht es schon etwas in die Richtung was Ahramanyu gepostet hat, allerdings würde ich weniger davon ausgehen, dass alles ein notwendiger Bestandteil von uns ist, sondern dass vielmehr sich manches Verhalten und manche Ansichten bewusst ins Positive verändern lassen und so vielleicht Besserung eintreten kann.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja in deiner Generation ist das vielleicht weniger der Fall. Konkret beziehe ich mich mehr auf die jüngere Generation, sagen wir alles ab 25 abwärts, weil das ungefähr meinem eigenen Alter entspricht.
> Alles darüber kann ich selbst ja schlecht beurteilen, weil ich früher nicht dabei war.


Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Selbst Aristoteles hat sich vor 2000 Jahren schon über die Jugend beschwert:


			
				Deutsche schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere heutige Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen.


Also seh ich das nicht so eng


----------



## Ogil (22. Februar 2012)

Der Unterschied ist, dass "damals" solche Sprueche von alten Maennern kamen - heute schimpfen schon die Mittzwanziger ueber die Jugend. Das hat immer so einen ekligen Beigeschmack von "Andere schlechter machen um sich besser zu fuehlen". Und wenn man solche Denkweisen ablegen koennte, wuerde man sicher auch schon zu einem Verbessern der Welt beitragen. Und da schliesse ich mich keinesfalls aus...

"You must be the change you want to see in the world." (Gandhi)


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich zwar aufregen kann, aber ansonsten keinerlei Anstalten macht, etwas ändern zu wollen. Meckern kann jeder, politisch aktiv werden aber nur die Wenigsten.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass "damals" solche Sprueche von alten Maennern kamen - heute schimpfen schon die Mittzwanziger ueber die Jugend. Das hat immer so einen ekligen Beigeschmack von "Andere schlechter machen um sich besser zu fuehlen". Und wenn man solche Denkweisen ablegen koennte, wuerde man sicher auch schon zu einem Verbessern der Welt beitragen. Und da schliesse ich mich keinesfalls aus...
> 
> "You must be the change you want to see in the world." (Gandhi)



Nur weil ich darüber "schimpfe" - eigentlich merke ich eher an, schimpfen sieht bei mir anders aus - heißt das ja nicht, dass ich mich in meiner grenzenlosen Weisheit über alle stelle.
Das ist doch nur eine Interpretation deinerseits... ich glaube ja nicht dass ich besser bin als irgendwer, mir fällt nur auf, dass ich Ansichten vertrete, die anderen beispielsweise am Hintern vorbeigehen, wo ich mich dann frage warum das so ist. 
Das bezogen auf dutzende andere Dinge...


----------



## win3ermute (22. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Selbst Aristoteles hat sich vor 2000 Jahren schon über die Jugend beschwert:



Bisher konnte niemand die tatsächliche Herkunft dieses angeblichen Aristoteles-Zitates nennen - oftmals wird es sogar Sokrates zugeschrieben, von dem wir übrigens nicht eine schriftliche Aufzeichnung haben, sondern nur die indirekte Wiedergabe durch Platon.

Die wahrscheinlichste Herkunft ist eine Komödie über Sokrates, die diesen karikiert: "Die Wolken" von Aristophanes. Auch dort lässt sich das Zitat nicht im Wortlaut finden, sondern scheint aus einer längeren "Rede" herausgekürzt und umgeschrieben worden zu sein.

Siehe auch hier sowie die dort weiterführenden Links. Es ist eine ungeprüfte Nachplapperei wie eben diese angebliche "Studie", das nur Anfangs- und Endbuchstaben eines Wortes in der richtigen Reihenfolge sein müßten, die ebenfalls nicht existiert.
Soweit zur angeblichen "Wissensgier" der heutigen Generationen . Ich bin mir sehr sicher, in der nächsten Diskussion um "Jugend" im weitesten Sinne werden wir es hier erneut wiederfinden...


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich zwar aufregen kann, aber ansonsten keinerlei Anstalten macht, etwas ändern zu wollen. Meckern kann jeder, politisch aktiv werden aber nur die Wenigsten.



Man kann nicht einfach so politisch aktiv werden. Du brauchst nur schon einen soliden Hintergrund, was nunmal nicht alle haben. Einige Verwandte von mir wollten auch schon aktiv werden. Diese hat es meist auf die Fresse gelegt. Du wirst in der Politik als kleiner Mann einfach zerfetzt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du wirst in der Politik als kleiner Mann einfach zerfetzt.



Das ist Unsinn. Ich nenn' jetzt nur ein Beispiel, auch wenns von den "bösen Linken" kommt (über die ich jetzt nicht diskutieren will, es soll nur ein Beispiel sein).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennst du die? Yvonne Ploetz heißt sie und ist 26. 2005 in die damalige PDS eingetreten und seit 2010 im Bundestag. Man braucht nur Konzepte und Ideen und muss dafür werben - und eben auch Opfer bringen, wie etwa seine Freizeit.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> und eben auch Opfer bringen, wie etwa seine Freizeit.



Und wer will das schon 
Da fallen schonmal 95% aller Bundesbürger weg.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2012)

*huuuuuuuuuust* Politische Diskussion *huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust*

Ich wollt euch nur mal warnen.

Und wie gesagt: In meinen Augen gehört man immer noch zum Psychologen und nicht in ein Gaming-Forum, wenn man die Realität von Spielen nicht mehr unterscheiden kann, dies selbst erkennt und sogar Angst davor hat. Und das ist keineswegs ein Flame und nicht mal ansatzweise böse gemeint, sondern nur meine eher nachdenkliche Meinung.

Ich maße mir an, einiges für die Gesellschaft zu tun, da ich im Rettungsdienst arbeite und für nicht gerade sehr viel Geld immer wieder in Situationen gerate, wo ich physisch und/oder psychisch an meine Grenzen und teilweise darüber hinaus stoße. Und das nicht, weil ich mir halt nen Job suchen musste und nix Anderes da war, sondern weil es mir verdammt viel Spaß macht, Leuten zu helfen, die das selbst nicht mehr können. Und wie auch in dem Thema hier schon gesagt wurde: Dafür muss man nicht ins Ausland gehen, da kann man auch hier anfangen.

Als Beispiel: Lidl hat an seinen Pfandautomaten seit längerem (zumindest hier in der Gegend) nicht nur den Geld-Bon-Knopf, sondern auch einen "Spenden"-Knopf. Wenn man den drückt, wird das Geld an die Tafel gespendet. Dass man weiß, was die Tafel ist, setz ich nun einfach mal voraus.

In vielen großen Städten gab es letztens Kältebusse und -touren, die Obdachlosen etwas warmes zu Essen, Decken oder sogar für ein paar Stunden oder über Nacht ein Dach überm Kopf verschafft haben, alles ehrenamtlich und auf Spendenbasis. Da hab ich mehrere Aufrufe in verschiedenen Foren gesehen, in denen ich noch aktiv bin, und war fast enttäuscht, dass ich da bei mir nichts gefunden habe. Hätt ich sofort mitgemacht, falls ich keine Spät- oder Nachtschicht gehabt hätte.


----------



## TheGui (23. Februar 2012)

Schaut Ponys, bringt gute Laune und ein Lächeln auf eure Gesichter 

btw: das Brony fandom hat im ersten Jahr seiner Existenz immerhin über 100.000$ an Spendengeldern für Karitative Zwecke gesammelt, ist gemessen an den Problemen nicht viel aber immerhin etwas!


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Ich nenn' jetzt nur ein Beispiel, auch wenns von den "bösen Linken" kommt (über die ich jetzt nicht diskutieren will, es soll nur ein Beispiel sein).
> 
> Kennst du die? Yvonne Ploetz heißt sie und ist 26. 2005 in die damalige PDS eingetreten und seit 2010 im Bundestag. Man braucht nur Konzepte und Ideen und muss dafür werben - und eben auch Opfer bringen, wie etwa seine Freizeit.



Da wär jetzt noch interessant zu wissen was sie erreichen wollte als sie in die Politik einstieg und ob sie davon irgendwas geschaft hat.


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Bisher konnte niemand die tatsächliche Herkunft dieses angeblichen Aristoteles-Zitates nennen - oftmals wird es sogar Sokrates zugeschrieben, von dem wir übrigens nicht eine schriftliche Aufzeichnung haben, sondern nur die indirekte Wiedergabe durch Platon.
> 
> Die wahrscheinlichste Herkunft ist eine Komödie über Sokrates, die diesen karikiert: "Die Wolken" von Aristophanes. Auch dort lässt sich das Zitat nicht im Wortlaut finden, sondern scheint aus einer längeren "Rede" herausgekürzt und umgeschrieben worden zu sein.
> 
> ...


:O Ich bin überrascht und erstaunt zugleich, hat mir das doch vor vielen Jahren mal mein damaliger Lateinlehrer erzählt. Aber danke, jetzt bin ich schlauer 

Sorry fürs Offtopic...

BTT: Ich würd jetzt auch nicht unbedingt sagen, dass man als "Kleiner" in der Politik keine Chancen hat, denn ich denke nicht, dass jeder Politiker heute nur darum Politiker geworden ist, weil Papa und Mama schon Politiker waren. Eigentlich denk ich eher das sind die Wenigsten. Politiker sein ist doch genauso ne berufliche Laufbahn wie alle andern Berufe und da muss man sich halt auch entsprechend ins Zeug legen, um was zu erreichen. Kontakte werden einem nicht geschenkt, die muss man selber knüpfen und gute Ideen und entsprechende Argumentation brauchts dann auch damit was draus wird.


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Oh wow, danke Win3rmute... Das wusste ich auch nicht, wir hatten das so sowohl in deutsch, Latein als auch in..ä h... Psychologie gelernt? *hust* Müsste ich den Lehrern mal sagen. 

Wegen dem Schimpfen über die Jugend... hm. Es ist, denke ich, eine Sache, wenn alte Männer oder Frauen, von denen viele ohnehin ihr Leben durch eine recht nostalgische Brille sehen, über die Jugend von heute schimpfen. Immerhin hängen da auch gesellschaftliche, politische und technische Veränderung drin, mit denen manche vllt einfach nicht mehr klar kommen. Wenn einer unter 30 - wenn nicht sogar unter 20 (wie ich) anfängt, sich zu beschweren, ist das, denke ich, wieder was anderes. Und ich bin generell der Meinung, dass Beschwerden, solange konstruktiv vorgebracht, immer angehört und auch bedacht gehören. 
Wenn man also Gründe bringen kann, warum die Jugend ovn heute so "scheiße" ist, kann man ja darüber nachdenken, was davon stimmt und was nicht, und wie jemand auf die Idee kommt. 

Ich zum Beispiel bin der Meinung, dass die jungen Leute immer respektloser werden. Subjektive Wahrnehmung utner anderem aus der Schule, wo sich die Sechstklässler Sachen getraut haben, bei denen ich mir vor sechs Jahren noch in die Hosen gemacht hätte vor Angst, hätte ich sie überhaupt gemacht. Oder dass ich den Eindruck habe, dass die Pubertierenden mittlerweile sich wesentlich... öh.. anpöbelnder verhalten als es noch vor zehn Jahren der Fall war. Dass eine Verrohung bzw Abstumpfung gegenüber Gewalt und auch Sex tendenziell früher stattfindet, als noch vor, sagen wir zehn Jahren. Das ist eine These, die darauf wartet, widerlegt zu werden  Alles persönliche Eindrücke. 


NOchmal zum was tun: 
Man muss sich immer für sich selbst ausrechnen, was man tun KANN, was man tun WILL und welche OPFER man zu bringen bereit ist. Wenn man bereit ist, seinen Job sausen zu lassen und auf eigene Kosten nach Afrika zu fliegen und da zu helfen, hey, gezett! Dazu bin ich weder bereit noch habe ich die reellen MÖglichkeiten dazu.
Hat man diese Möglichkeit also nicht, kann man sehen, was KANn ich überhaupt machen mit dem, was ich habe? Da kommen, wie von Deanne aufgezählt, zB Spenden in kleinerem Rahmen - wie es eben das Geld ermöglicht - ehrenamtliche Dienste, aber es kann natürlich auch gleich die Berufewahl sein. Jemand, der auf Arbeitssuche ist und den Drang hat, gutes zu tun, kann das ja durchaus mit einfließen lassen. rettungsdienste, generell soziale Berufe, die ja in Deutschland genauso wie überall anders auch unterbesetzt sind. Ausbildungen werden genügend angeboten und man hilft damit definitiv Leuten. Nur das will witzigerweise wieder kaum einer machen  IOch glaube, dass viele die Mentalität haben "ich will was tun, aber nix dafür tun müssen". Kurz, Geld spenden und sonst keinen Finger rühren, zB. Natürlich kann ich mich irren, auch das ist nur ein persönlicher Eindruck, den ich habe.


----------



## aufgeraucht (23. Februar 2012)

Cefear, Fragen über Fragen. Ich hoffe du findest für dich auch Antworten - und machst was draus. Pseudoweltverbesserer braucht kein Mensch.

Es gibt kaum etwas überflüssigeres als der (persönlichen Um)Welt zu verkünden, man wäre eigentlich Öko, Sozialist, Kommunist, Spezialist, gender correctnessIst, Veganer, Fairtrader, Mülltrenner, Energiesparer, Globalisierungsgegner und natürlich auch Mutter Theresa, wenn ... ja wenn man nur KÖNNTE, wenn die anderen einen nur machen ließen. Die fiese Gesellschaft, die einen stetig daran hindert, weltverbesserisch tätig zu werden. Fahrrad fahren kannste doch gar nicht mehr heutzutage.. all diese Autoabgase, die man dann einatmet, tzz tzz (aber wirklich, Ehrenwort, ich würde, wenn da nicht...)

Ich fahre Fahrrad, kaufe nie Wasser in Plastikflaschen, esse Fairtrade-Bio-Schokolade. Gute Voraussetzungen, damit nie wieder ein Kreuzfahrtschiff versinkt oder Prinzen unter Lawinen verschüttet werden. Ach ja und denen da in den nahrungsmittelarmen und erdbebenreichen Ländern sollte es damit natürlich auch besser gehen.

Wer Ironie findet, kann sie behalten oder auch missverstehen. Fakt, ich fahre Fahrrad, weil ich mich mit dem Auto dreimal so lange durch den Berufsverkehr quälen würde. Plastikwasser brauch ich nicht, solange Wasser aus der Leitung kommt. Kein Leergut, kein Geschleppe und nie zur falschen Zeit alle.
Einzig die Fairtrade-Bio-Schoki ist ein Gemisch 'Verantwortung' und Geschmacksvorliebe. Mich schüttels bei schleimiger (ach ne, zartschmelzend) Milka & Co. Und ich mag auch in keine 29 - 79 Cent-Schokoladentafel beissen, die so billig ist, weil Kinder dafür zwangsarbeiten, daher Fairtrade (googelt mal: schokolade, zwangsarbeit, elfenbeinküste. Vielleicht kann ich ja noch jemanden überzeugen, einen Euro mehr für die Tafel auszugeben)

Kurzum, wir könnten fast alle, wenn wir wirklich den Hintern mal in Bewegung setzen. Allein eine bessere Welt in deinem Kopf macht niemanden satt und glücklich.


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Zum Thema Afrika kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die anderen Kontinente möglichst raushalten sollen mit Gesetz-Entscheiden, Verträge, Land-Kauf usw. 
Ich besitze nur wenig Informationen, wie es in Afrika wirklich läuft, warum dort solch eine Armut herrscht. Land haben sie, anbauen können sie auch. Beim kultivieren und im technischen Fortschritt, sowie in der Bildung können wir helfen, aber Sie müssen die Chance bekommen, zu beweisen, dass sie auch auf eigenen Beinen stehen können. Ich spende immer wieder gerne einem Bettler einen Fisch, aber vielmehr sollen wir uns die Zeit nehmen, und ihnen das angeln beibringen (ohne 10-Jahresvertrag für 50% seiner zukünftigen Fisch-Einnahmen).

Falls jemand hier im Forum wirklich auf dem Herzen hat, Afrika zu helfen, so verweise ich euch auf Ernst Tanner, der "Helimission" gegründet hat. 
Wir hatten den Gründer Ernst Tanner bei uns in der Kirche, und er hat uns von seinen Erlebnissen erzählt. Er war der erste Mensch, der mit dem Helikopter über die Sahara geflogen ist zu den Menschen in Afrika, und beliefert sie seit  1971 mit Medizin, Nahrung, und was man sonst alles in ein Helikopter packen kann. 
Völlig egal ob jetzt Christ oder nicht, sie helfen allen Menschen in Not in Afrika.


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hab letztes Jahr ein Huhn für eine Familie in Afrika gekauft... Zählt das auch? Wenn ja ist mein Gewissen beruhigt


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Ich nenn' jetzt nur ein Beispiel, auch wenns von den "bösen Linken" kommt (über die ich jetzt nicht diskutieren will, es soll nur ein Beispiel sein).
> 
> 
> 
> Kennst du die? Yvonne Ploetz heißt sie und ist 26. 2005 in die damalige PDS eingetreten und seit 2010 im Bundestag. Man braucht nur Konzepte und Ideen und muss dafür werben - und eben auch Opfer bringen, wie etwa seine Freizeit.



Das ist eine Person. EINE von von VIELEN. Wie gesagt, als kleiner Mann musst du einfach Glück haben.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Februar 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist eine Person. EINE von von VIELEN. Wie gesagt, als kleiner Mann musst du einfach Glück haben.



Es ist wie überall im Leben: Erfolg wächst auf Fleiß, viel Arbeit und ein bisschen Glück. Nichts, was sich zu haben lohnt, fällt einem in den Schoß.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennst du die? Yvonne Ploetz heißt sie und ist 26. 2005 in die damalige PDS eingetreten und seit 2010 im Bundestag. Man braucht nur Konzepte und Ideen und muss dafür werben - und eben auch Opfer bringen, wie etwa seine Freizeit.


Die Tante hier, hatte auch eine Menge Freizeit, denn richtig gearbeitet hat die in ihrem Leben bisher noch gar nicht.


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> ... in die damalige PDS eingetreten ... . Man braucht nur Konzepte und Ideen und muss dafür werben - und eben auch Opfer bringen, ...


Sorry, das klingt für mich gerade etwas geschmacklos.
Warum?
Weil die PDS damals unter anderen Namen größtenteils ihr eigenes Volk geopfert hat.
Dann sollte sie verboten werden und was passiert, unsere "demokratische" Regierung lässt sich quasi von denen erpressen.
Sorry, aber da gibt's nicht ein bischen Verständnis dafür, wie man da sympathisieren kann.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Naja und was das angeht, von wegen nur ne einzelne Person.
Auch ne Einzeltat kann ansteckend sein und zu was Großem Gemeinsamen werden.
Wer nur immer negativ denkt, ach ich Kleiner schaffe nix ... das wird dann auch meistens nix.

Kleines Beispiel erlebte ich heute.
In der der Trauer um das Baby war ich und andere eigentlich auch allein.
Und obwohl ich Beerdigungen gar nicht mag - schon gar nicht die der heutigen Art.
Da kamen massig Menschen zusammen, die sonst nie so zusammen gekommen wären - eigentlich schier unmöglich.
Doch es war ein aufbauendes Zusammensein und kein Alleinsein.

Und genau das "Gemeinsame" ist recht oft das Rezept, um Gelingen zu erleben.
Teils ist es unglaublich, was wir erreichen können - wo wir doch sonst oft wegen Minderwertigkeitsgefühlen scheitern.

denke ich


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Februar 2012)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Tante hier, hatte auch eine Menge Freizeit, denn richtig gearbeitet hat die in ihrem Leben bisher noch gar nicht.



Aha, und du kennst sie privat? Oder ist das - wie bei dir üblich - nur dummes Geschwätz?


----------



## JokerofDarkness (25. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aha, und du kennst sie privat? Oder ist das - wie bei dir üblich - nur dummes Geschwätz?


Kannst Du eigentlich auch was anderes außer unsachlich werden? Deine Frage beantworte ich Dir aber sehr gerne: Schau mal hier!


----------

